

Ask HN: has GitHub stopped hiring? - r0muald

Looking at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;category&#x2F;hire ... has GitHub just stopped hiring new people or is this only a change in HR strategy and that blog section is dead now?<p><pre><code>    - 2013-05: 0
    - 2013-04: 0
    - 2014-03: 2
    - 2014-02: 1
    - 2014-01: 7
    - 2013-12: 9
    - 2013-11: 10
    - 2013-10: 4
    - 2013-09: 9
    - 2013-08: 11
    - 2013-07: 15
    - 2013-06: 8
    - 2013-05: 9
    - 2013-04: 9
    - 2013-03: 5
    - 2013-02: 5
    - 2013-01: 5
    - 2012-12: 8
    - 2012-11: 6
    - 2012-10: 8
    - 2012-09: 9</code></pre>
======
judah
I know 2 guys who are totally qualified to work there and have interviewed.
(Heck, one of them wrote some of their tooling.)

Neither of them have been hired.

------
sb2nov
I wish they would have a more open application process especially for junior
developers or new grads.

